# Single and just about to start DIUI (Dublin)



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi folks, I'm looking for some support and help as I start the DIUI process in Dublin.  I'm 37 and have a 4year old DS.  I've been single since just after he was born but get loads of support from his dad tg.  I've recently decided to do DI in an attempt to have a sibling for the little fella.  Reckon that I don't have time to meet someone, fall in love, integrate him in my life (and my son's life) and then go on to have a baby this side of 40.  I applied for intercountry adoption nearly 2 years ago and will be called for assessment soon unless of course I take this route - in which case I think I can defer the adoption.  I've been reading lots of posts on this site over the past few weeks and can see the tremendous support ye all offer each other.  

Going to see my GP tomorrow for referral and then return the forms to the local fertility clinic.  Would like to be able to consider going abroad given all yer positive experiences (and less €€€) but I work full time and the logisitics around the little fella would make it all very difficult.  Haven't had any blood tests yet so don't know what state I'm in and where my hormone levels are.  I did however invest in a clearblue fertility monitor and had 2 peak days last month.  I suppose that shows that I'm ovulating at least.

Anyway looking forward to following your journeys over the coming weeks and months and sharing the highs and lows with you.
F


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Flutter, 

Just wanted to say hello and welcome and good luck with your referral etc

There's a thread for those having IUI, so you may want to pop in there, but otherwise do feel free to jump in and chat wherever, we all tend to post all over the place  

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Flutter, and welcome to the crowd!  Good luck for your first cycle of treatment - will be keeping fingers crossed that the first will be the only one you need for success!      

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi flutter...welcome to the group. Look forward to sharing your journey!
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Flutter, welcome to the group  . You've come to the right place for advice, support and info. Good luck with your journey.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi flutter and all the best with your doc.
Take care and welcome!!!!!
mini xx x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi flutter welcome to the thread, there are a few Irish single ladies on the thread-Maya and Orchidsage, both with their babies now well on the way.

L x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Flutter

You're very welcome to the site... 

Think you're right to see what your tests show and then move ahead... you may well find that it would be cheaper for you to do IVF abroad than stay in Dublin and do IUI (including flights  & accomm for yourself and DS) ... 

Best of luck moving forward though... you'll get loads of support from everyone here.

All the best
Maya


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome Flutter - and well done on joining us pro-active ( and brave) single women who are TTC alone. Good luck with all tests etc.

Misti xx


----------



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks a mil for the messages ! Saw the GP today and he has given me my referral letter and an appointment for day21 tests - FSH, prolactin, lh and a few others.  I suppose that will get me started before I go to Clane.  He quizzed me a bit about my situation and what led me to this route.  And then told me he was infertile and his 3 kids are adopted .  Bit of a weird conversation but in a nice way.  What a funny world we live in - u just never know what's going on with other folk.  Anyway referral etc posted off today so hopefully i'll get app't soon.  I've no known fertility problems at this point so no delays waiting for paperwork from anywhere else tg.  

It's mental how many ppl post on FF.  I'm getting addicted to the site already and I'm just a newbie !

Hope you're all well at whatever stage you're at with the baby making process. 
F


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good news your GP gave you an appt, fsh,lh, prolactin and oestrodial are the basic tests but are done on day 1-3, progesterone is the test on day 21 - to show that you have ovulated.

Fertility is all around us and no-one talks about it in the real world but it shows how we have to sensitive to everyones feelings.
L x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome flutter - glad your GP was sympathetic and is willing to help you out with bloods etc, really makes a difference if you have your GP on side.

r x


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Flutter,
Welcome to the board - sent you a pm a couple of days ago but not sure if it sent properly. Delighted your GP was supportive - keep us posted on your appt date! I'm also attending Clane. Have made contact with another girl through rollercoaster (Irish site) who's also starting down the DIUI route in Dublin and recommended that she sign up to FF - there's so much support here. Best of luck to all....
SE


----------



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks Starry Eyes.  I just picked up your message and ordered that book on play.com.  I didn't realise I had any messages !!!  
Well I got my first appointment for Clane, 2nd April !  I'll get tests done before then with my gp and see how it goes from there.  I hope things are going well for you at Clane.

x

/links


----------

